# Jimmy the Wonder Cat



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I thought I'd use the Cat Tails section to tell you about how Jimmy has just revealed his Special Powers and turned in to Jimmy the Wonder Cat  
It happened at the weekend, when Partner went out to a stag night (US= Bachelor party) I knew he would be out late, so I didn't wait up.
At about 3.30 am I was woken by Jimmy scrambling off the window sill where he had been sleeping, and running to the front door. I thought he had seen Partner coming up the street, but after quite a while when there was no sign of Partner I concluded that Jimmy had just been spooked by something.
But then he started yowling and yowling at the front door. I did my best to ignore him, as usually that would make him stop after while. But this time, he just went on yowling and yowling.
Then he came back in to the bedroom and sat down by the bed, giving me his Total Cat Stare. But when I put my hand out to stroke him, he just ran to the door looing over his shoulder. He really looked as if he wanted me to follow him, so reluctantly I got up and he led me to the front door.
Well I opened the door to the flat, and there was Partner slumped on the landing, looking very mcuh the worse for wear :roll: 
The Idiot Boy had over-imbibed and, after crawling up the appartment stairs, became incapable of getting in the door.
Well I had to help him in the door and put him to bed.
But its all thanks to Jimmy for letting me know that the Idiot Boy was out there needing assistance. It was like an episode of 'Lassie'!
But not so much 'What's that, Lassie, Bert has fallen into a well in the forest?'
More like 'What's that, Jimmy, Partner has fallen into a stupor on the landing?' :lol: 
Anyway, Jimmy got an extra helping of rabbit flavour Felix for being so good!
(And let this be a warning to young people on Catforum - do not over-indulge like Idiot Bot. Its not worth it, kids!)

seashell


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

ha ha ha ha! What a great story! Poor idiot bot!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Partner is lucky that SOMEONE was still speaking to him, and FOR him! Clever boy. It wouldn't have been much fun sleeping outside the apartment all night. :wink:


----------

